# Ethical Clothing



## BaBaBa (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm looking for online stores that sell ethical clothing. Can anyone recommend any links?
I already know about american apparel and MEC.
I'm especially interested in shoes and outerwear.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

I don't know if it's "ethical" but it's certainly an excellent place to buy clothing from.

Made by women's collectives in India.







Excellent quality, as well. And beautiful to look at. Appropriate for work or play.










Great customer service. Good prices. Buy clothes and help heal the world. What's not to like?










Housewares, too.

No shoes, though.


----------



## moonyoungi (Jul 3, 2007)

What about vegan shoes?

veganstore.com

And there are one's that natalie portman designs...though expensive more fasion forward,

tecasan.com

Or you can opt for sendhand vintage shoes, which doesn't use up extra resources or cruelty, but shipping.

At esty.com or any vintage store.


----------



## feelinghealthy (Sep 23, 2008)

have a look at Fairtrade list of clothing products







:

http://www.fairtrade.org.uk/products...x?comps=COTTON


----------



## caiesmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *merpk* 
I don't know if it's "ethical" but it's certainly an excellent place to buy clothing from.

WHat amazing clothes! I can't wait till this babys out/weight off so I can treat myself!


----------



## apple_juice (Apr 17, 2008)

Mostly functional clothes on this site. Yoga pants,tees,socks and some shoesI think. Canadian too.

http://www.nosweatapparel.com/index.html

I may have a few others up my sleeve but baby needs a bath.


----------



## EarthyMamaofDaisy (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm also trying to find more non sweatshop clothing and shoes, as well as other items. Is there a list somewhere? Most of the time we buy used, but sometimes we do buy new. For example, I was invited to a Pampered Chef party but I don't want to go if all the products were made in a sweatshop. I am just finding out about this issue, and don't know where to start.







:


----------



## JERENAUD (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *merpk* 
I don't know if it's "ethical" but it's certainly an excellent place to buy clothing from.

Made by women's collectives in India.







Excellent quality, as well. And beautiful to look at. Appropriate for work or play.










Great customer service. Good prices. Buy clothes and help heal the world. What's not to like?










Housewares, too.

No shoes, though.


Unfortunately the FAQ says that they can only ship within the US right now - I'm guessing by the flag and the reference to the Queen that that doesn't apply to the OP.


----------



## she (Apr 27, 2005)

Can I make a suggestion from a different POV? Try having your clothes made by a local designer or seamstress. Can't get anymore ethical than that and it's a dying industry in the climate of mass produced goods. It doesn't have to cost big bucks either, can be comparable to mall prices. If you aren't sure about buying something that hasn't been made yet, get copies and knock-offs.









A service message from your friendly neighbourhood out-of-work designer.


----------



## Twinklefeet (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *she* 
Can I make a suggestion from a different POV? Try having your clothes made by a local designer or seamstress. Can't get anymore ethical than that and it's a dying industry in the climate of mass produced goods. It doesn't have to cost big bucks either, can be comparable to mall prices. If you aren't sure about buying something that hasn't been made yet, get copies and knock-offs.









A service message from your friendly neighbourhood out-of-work designer.


What a GREAT idea!!!!


----------



## BaBaBa (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *she* 
Can I make a suggestion from a different POV? Try having your clothes made by a local designer or seamstress. Can't get anymore ethical than that and it's a dying industry in the climate of mass produced goods. It doesn't have to cost big bucks either, can be comparable to mall prices. If you aren't sure about buying something that hasn't been made yet, get copies and knock-offs.









A service message from your friendly neighbourhood out-of-work designer.

A great idea indeed! My wedding dress was designed and made by a local designer.

It can get pricey, but it's money well spent!


----------



## she (Apr 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BaBaBa* 
It can get pricey, but it's money well spent!

It's definitely a different way to shop, but you can get bang for your buck if you (or your seamstress) know the ropes.

Here's some tips (if you want them, feel free to ignore my rambling







)

A seamstress won't charge as much as a designer, but her skills are more limited - could be just right if you don't want a completely-from-scratch outfit (custom pattern). Either choice, a good one is worth her weight in gold*, even an alteration-type seamstress could have great skills, just not the market in which to employ them.

(*it happens that some are sloppy, or just not that good at sewing, always ask to see their work/portfolio before going forward with an order - this is not insulting)

A "wedding" person might be a good place to start, but she might also be used to wedding PRICING, which tends to be inflated.

Knowing how to shop for fabrics (and get good deals) is a big bonus.

Sewing is charged by the hour (at least that's the only way I've ever seen it done), so the simpler the better in cut and style. Factories depend on this for their bottom line so most clothing in the market today is very simply constructed anyway. A good seamstress can sew REALLY fast, and can get a lot of work done in a hour.

And the best part - a designer will depend on you being happy with your clothing, they are a fab resource for flattering fit and style! Much more trustworthy than the mall staff.

Hopefully that was encouraging! GL!


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)




----------



## spudboy (Dec 9, 2007)

Well, Ann Sather and Becky Prater have a clothing company that uses only organic cotton and sustainable fibers, and they're facing a sneaky legal attack over their trademark, so I'm tempted to buy something from there just to help.

http://techliberation.com/2009/02/09...n-do-about-it/ Nordstrom is Using a U.S. PTO Error to Throw a Small Competitor Under the Bus


----------



## berrymama (Jul 7, 2007)

For shoes:
http://www.simpleshoes.com/index.aspx


----------

